# brine shrimp eggs



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

i was at the LFS the other day... by the way i used to cut all you guys up when i first started reading this forum for the faact that you use the term "LFS" how nerdy is that?but now i do too








anyways i saw a pack of brine shrimp eggs (looks like a pack of sugar but much bigger), you just empty the entire pack in a litre of clhorine free water and it says they hatch in 24-36 hours if the water is between 78-82
i havent put it in yet, but i was wondering if anyone tried this stuff? it only cost a couple of bucks and thats canadian dollars and ive never heard of anyone trying it. also, if they have these egss, you think they sell packs of fish eggs too??


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

i asked the tool at my lfs about self hatching brine shrimp eggs for my rb fry and he showed me some freeze dried brine eggs from S.F in the freezer 
they work great!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I heard from the dude at the lfs that it is a hassle to do the brine shrimp thing, I guess if you do it here and there it isn't a hassle as much.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

brine shrimp = sea monkeys

I have grown these before, and I reccomend you buy them fully grown if you want to use them as a food source - and forget about growing them.


----------



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

Why??
is it hard to keep them alive until they are a good size? i have an extra 30 gallon i could use... they are like 89 cents each at big als so i thought i would try.... please share your problems with growing them hatching them etc....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

shrimp thing is a hassle...just buy frozen..


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

thePACK said:


> shrimp thing is a hassle...just buy frozen..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Iceman said:


> Why??
> is it hard to keep them alive until they are a good size? i have an extra 30 gallon i could use... they are like 89 cents each at big als so i thought i would try.... please share your problems with growing them hatching them etc....


 OK you can buy brine shrimp fully grown at a low price - so why grow them?

they smell bad and they are minging.

why would you want to use up a 30 gallon with these?

it would be such a waste

as for growing them - it is easy


----------



## cant-have-em-inFL (May 31, 2003)

we sell them for a dollar a portion at the place i work. growing them to that size would cost you 5 times that in time, energy and food.

*Mention this add and recieve 2 for 1 *


----------

